# Week in Japan



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hey Everyone, 

I am going for a week in Japan. I have 2 choices, 
one is central Hokkaido with possibly of some skinning to access better terrain. 
The other one is around the Niseko area, so apparently more crowded and no skinning planned so focus on lift accessible places. 
On paper the first option is obviously my preference, but way more costly (1500 vs 2500 euros). Part of it is the accomodation i believe, which I could not care less. 
Any advice? Is it worth the difference? 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## ggc100 (Aug 27, 2018)

Really depends what your after. I've been all over Japan and most of the time I end up back in Niseko. If you're looking for remote places, try Hakkoda at the north most point of the main island. The powder is unbelievable and you basically get the mountain to yourself, great skinning there too. Has no ski patrol and only 2 marked runs so this is no a place for beginners (its all backcountry). Has one single tram from the bottom to the top and no nightlife, only a famous onsen. Weather here is extream, to say the least.

Mountains are steeper around Hakuba, but the snow is hit and miss that low on the island. Ideally, you want to be northmost as possible, the powder is generally dryer and periods with no snow are shorter.

Niesko is a cool place, getting super busy nowadays but if you're after a little nightlife it's a good choice. It dumps most places in Hokkaido. Myoko and Rusutsu are also good choices.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thank you so much for the input! 

The cheaper option is not based in a resort which is partly how they offer low prices. 
Not much after night life anyway, to be honest. It will be my first and probably be only trip to Japan for the next few years. So I am just want to maximize the powder time, light skinning is a plus if it helps finding better terrain. 
Central Hokkaido is a bit further north so looks like a better option, especially that skining make that tour more flexible.
I'll just have to balance that against the cost.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

LeDe said:


> Thank you so much for the input!
> 
> The cheaper option is not based in a resort which is partly how they offer low prices.
> Not much after night life anyway, to be honest. It will be my first and probably be only trip to Japan for the next few years. So I am just want to maximize the powder time, light skinning is a plus if it helps finding better terrain.
> ...


Central Hokkaido tends to get less snow than the western end. It is colder though so keeps what it gets fresher. Rusutsu isn't very steep but the tress are ace and the snow plentiful.....it's a very surfy ride....I love the place. Niseko is famous of course but I avoid it like the plague, too busy, too many idiot tourists going about after dark...it IS a great hill though. If you are staying in central Hokkaido, where is it that is charging you an arm and a leg? Niseko is usually the most expensive so I dunno why staying in Furano or Asahikawa is more. 

Myoko of course is not in Hokkaido, but down in Niigata, which is right next to Nagano. The Myoko area gets more snow than Hakuba but the mountains are a bit smaller. Most of Hakuba's resorts have a larger Alpine area above the resort, most everywhere else in Japan this is not the case. In Hakuba I have yet to hit it when the snow is on which is intensely frustrating, although I had a great day at Tsugaike kogen last year just ripping their official off course areas. Myoko is near to Nozawa Onsen, Shiga Kogen and Kita Shiga. I think Arai has opened up again which gets tons of powder.

**EDIT**Oh my bad, just re-read your post.....the Central hokkaido tour has cheaper accomodation.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

@The Shogun

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

The central Hokkaido trip was actually more expensive. It may be due to me booking late and having fewer options. 

I finally settled for a tour in south Hokkaido, the group will be based in Kutchan and we will ride Rusutsu, Moiwa, Mount Yotei, Kiroro, Niseko... depending on snow. 
Quite excited about it! 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

LeDe said:


> @The Shogun
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> ...



Ah, damn I must've been drunk! 

Western Hokkaido gets more snow anyway than the interior so no worries. I doubt you'll come away disappointed.


----------

